# fave bloodlines?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just wondering what your fave bloodline is. all i ever hear about is ppl talking about jeep and redboy like that is all there is to offer. so nething besides the usual?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

My favorite bloodline is probably RE. Some dogs with the RE bloodline look great.

As for the APBT, I really have no idea.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Razors Edge baby. <3

Forever and always.

Unless I man up and get an APBT...then I have no idea what I want. HAHA.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah mine, or the one i see in the future!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm a fan of Gaff and Iron Cross (both Am bully)


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i don't have one......just what ever fits what i'm looking for in a dog


----------



## FLORIDABIGREDS (Sep 26, 2009)

camelot's Rocketfire
clouse
dangerzone


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PURPLE RIBBON!! :hammer:


***sorry i had to....***


----------

